# Colin with 70-200 f/4 IS



## friedmud (Apr 4, 2012)

My 70-200 f/4 IS L just came in today... so I immediately threw it on my 7D and tossed my puppy named Colin outside to put the lens through its paces. I shot about 700 shots (yes, really!) and ended up keeping ~50 (not that they were out of focus or whatever... just choosing the best).

Here are some that I like:


----------



## Pitbullo (May 29, 2012)

Nice pictures!
Crisp, clear and very sharp! 
I am two weeks away from buying the same lens, though without IS. 
Cant wait to test it!


----------



## Pitbullo (Jun 4, 2012)

Pitbullo said:


> Nice pictures!
> Crisp, clear and very sharp!
> I am two weeks away from buying the same lens, though without IS.
> Cant wait to test it!



Ended up with the IS-version after all!


----------



## bjd (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi, I somehow get the feeling that they look over-sharpened. Did you apply any sharpening to them? Maybe its just the way they look on this site. 

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Jun 6, 2012)

After downloading one, I guess its the site. 

I have had the IS version of the Lens a few weeks and just got my 5DIII so it will be getting a thorough workout in the next few days.


----------

